# NIS + AutoFS not sure how to build maps.



## o1CRiMSON1o (May 23, 2020)

I do realize nis + autofs is cira 1990s tech, but we use it extensively at work (usually on linux).

I'm trying to duplicate work at home, in order to play with a few things (mainly moving us to freebsd).

I'm trying to build autofs maps to store in nis.

And I admit, I'm completely lost. I find peices of information but nothing that follows from point a thru point z of getting it working.

Some docs have said, setup /etc/auto_master to include a "/nethomes /etc/auto.home" then include auto.home into your Makefile.

This is the point where I'm like.. Huh? I've tried modifying the makefile to include this, but I just can't get it built. I've even tried figuring out what Makefile would do and do it by hand and I just can't connect the dots.

Now I realize amd.map can allready do this (and seems to be in yp) But a lot of the things I've read said don't use amd it's old, use autofs.

I've got autofs working on hardcoded values, but ideally I don't want to push hardcoded values out to machines, when NIS can do this. Yes I also realize I could use ldap for this, which will come later.

My goal is, NIS + AutoFS (The only function of nis would be autofs, I'm not using it for passwords, accounts, etc) So I'm also trying to figure out how to remove the rest of the functionality from NIS to only have autofs.

I really appreciate your insight.


----------

